# Weekly "Newspaper"?



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

A thought just popped into my head! When I was about 10 I was involved with a webkinz forum, and I was one of the people that made a "newspaper" every week. I think it would be neat to do that on here! 

It might not be a weekly thing at first if we did it because there won't be as many readers or people involved, but eventually we could do a weekly post.

We could do things like polls, and results posted in the next article, We could come up with a topic (for example, blue crowntail, red half moon) and forum
Members private message me their artwork related to the topic and one would be published in the next post, or maybe an "ask___ " section maybe a mod would volunteer to commit to that? Or someone could write a betta story and one chapter could be adde into each issue.And many more features

So what do you guys think? Good idea or no?
If you think it's a good idea... Any other ideas to be included in the weekly issue? And what do you think would be a good name for the paper?


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

That's a great idea! I'd definately want to take part if it happened!!

Was that forum Webkinz Insider?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> That's a great idea! I'd definately want to take part if it happened!!
> 
> Was that forum Webkinz Insider?


No it was Everything Webkinz


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I wanna see this.  What about "Betta S. Weekly" Or if you want all different species of Bettas, just "Betta Weekly"? I want to certainly have this happen!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Great idea LTB! I will probably gather all suggestions and put them in a poll if more members would like this.

Would the newspaper go in the betta art section or betta chat?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Er... I think Betta Chat is better. Members usually go there more than this section, you can move it by yourself?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Er... I think Betta Chat is better. Members usually go there more than this section, you can move it by yourself?


Yeah maybe a mod will stop by and move this. Lol. But yeah that makes sense I would post it there then


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Do you know how the layout is gonna work? Of course, did you ask a mod...?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Do you know how the layout is gonna work? Of course, did you ask a mod...?


No not yet I just thought this up and posted right away. Lol. I will go message a mod that's online and see what they think.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

OK. I hope they say yes, it'll be pretty interesting to read.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

if I have any extra time I would definately do an article!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Yeah I could probably make it using paint, upload to photobucket and post here


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Mo said:


> if I have any extra time I would definately do an article!


I'd love that mo! now I'm getting really excited to do this lol.
We could also feature rescue stories :-D


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Sounds great I am willing to do whatever you need me to !


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

And they could have a weekly photo contest! And they could divide the contests into beginner, average, and pro photograpers so even the beginners could feel good


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Pogthefish said:


> And they could have a weekly photo contest! And they could divide the contests into beginner, average, and pro photograpers so even the beginners could feel good


Good idea!!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

It allk sounds very interesting..i would love to be a part of it..let me know how I can help


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

That sounds awesome.


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Am looking forward to seeing more!

How about betta haiku ?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Great ideas guys! Don't forget to give me name ideas! :3


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm on board! 

Now, what needs moving?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Sakura8 said:


> I'm on board!
> 
> Now, what needs moving?


Oh we were thinking this should go in the betta chat section (?)
Thanks!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Okidoki. Moving now. *waves magic wand*


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I can do layout  I'm a graphic designer  I think theres a few other graphic designers too. we need editors!!!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Teeney asked me, I was sure it was about editing. I'm really good at grammar and spelling, got A's on that.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

aokashi said:


> I can do layout  I'm a graphic designer  I think theres a few other graphic designers too. we need editors!!!


Ooh yay! It will look pretty! :-D


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Slash that! I was supposed to be an idea planner, curse my memory!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

we will need our members to donate some pretty photos! 
I was actually just thinking of posting it like normal forum style  
does the imgleft and imgright tags work here?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Yay! Looks like we're getting somewhere already!

Graphic designer: Aokashi
Editor: LebronTheBetta
Writers: TeeneyTheBetta; Alcemistnv


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

aokashi said:


> does the imgleft and imgright tags work here?


*feels stupid, doesn't know what that means*
lol


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm a Editor. :3 Yay! I don't know about that either, lol.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

lemme test it out, if it fails you'll know 

[IMGleft]http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y256/aoshiryu/9573E538-E345-4124-A237-32E666F349F7-1736-000002C97821D926.jpg[/IMGleft]
it's supposed to make the image stick to the left side so that the text can go against it on the right side :/ 
oh it didnt work. bummer


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Fail.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

images it is then  people are going to hate us XD


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Borrowed your photo. ;-)
Just click the photo when you're posting a reply, and click "Align Right."​


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Wha...?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

WAIT. I just caught on. Little more complex than that.
Nope you can't do that aokashi. :-(


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Yup it's a little more complex XD I used to use it alot on gaiaonline.  they have some fancy thread making tools!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Can I contribute an article if you guys get this started. I feel like this is something ingorant amongst average hobbyists... "Spottting Good Form"


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I propose that The IBC get a free advertising page as long as they write it... They need more people to join the IBC and the show circuit in general


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Don't mind me, I'm just crazy.

Page? How is this being formatted? Thought it was just a photograph. xD


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I'd be glad to contribute an article, or be a jusge in the best photo section!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Mo said:


> Can I contribute an article if you guys get this started. I feel like this is something ingorant amongst average hobbyists... "Spottting Good Form"


Sure! :-D


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

We need some newbie content too! 
there's alot of beginners on here guys


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I'll take care of that! Unless I can't because I'm an editor, :l I can do that if you want. Not to be conceited but I know a lot about their care and surprisingly, I only have 1 Betta.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

XD go for it  We definitely need an excess incase someone backs out


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Gotcha.  I can't wait for this to happen!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Everyone is welcome to contribute in any way, we just needed certain slots to be filled rather than relying on random people lol 
Go for it LTB! 

Mo, I figure you would write just randomly, so when you do, shall we call it "betta breeding with Mo"? Unless Someone can think of a more creative way to say it... Lol


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> I'd be glad to contribute an article, or be a jusge in the best photo section!


Sure thing!  

Once I get more names for the paper from members collected, I can make another thread, add a poll for name voting and I will request that members PM me any ideas/photos they would like to add. I'd rather keep specific ideas on the DL so it's not something everyone read before the paper is released lol


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

YAY! Let's call it, "PROJECT: BETTA S. WEEKLY".  I'm so excited...


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> YAY! Let's call it, "PROJECT: BETTA S. WEEKLY".  I'm so excited...


If the forum had the chat room's : yeah : icon I would so use it! Lol


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

DD LET'S DO THIS. (Ew, don't think wrong!) LOl :'D


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> DD LET'S DO THIS. (Ew, don't think wrong!) LOl :'D


Oh gosh LTB get your mind out of the gutter you little 11 year old!! :roll: ;-)

Hehe kids


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:If you know what I mean. ;P


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Olympia said:


> Don't mind me, I'm just crazy.
> 
> Page? How is this being formatted? Thought it was just a photograph. xD


Hahahah! I think it's gonna be a photo now since the left right stiff isn't working -_-


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'll be glad to help in any way. Let me know what you need.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I'd like to find someone to do the "Ask ___" portion. 
I was thinking OldFishLady but I hate asking people, I don't want anyone to feel compelled to participate. Do you think she'd do it or is she too busy? 
Who should I ask? Anyone?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Hm... What about LittleBettaFish? Or Aus?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Or we can just take a few sample threads from the forum XD


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Well I PM'd LittleBettaFish, i tried to make it clear that i dont want them to feel compelled and I completely understand if they cant/dont want to do it. 

That is a good idea, Aokashi! We could do that if we cant find someone to take the role or if members dont submit enough questions.

Can anybody post days of the week that would be best for you to do your work? Let me know if there are any days you can not do it, id like to figure out a schedule.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Well, I have school so I can PM you that.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm only available on saturdays.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

How long do you guys think your jobs would take? I dont want you to have to rush.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Probably 30 minutes per page, maybe less.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

we can do a test run first. and then we can readjust according to schedule.

We need a manager who is in charge and will send pms (maybe even emails) out to everyone, to get everything together, and follow up on the progress

We can also create a face book page just to discuss this. Then we will have instant chat!

We need a list of sections for the newsletter. 
We should start with a few small ones.

We definitely should also have a betta of the week column XD


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

aokashi said:


> we can do a test run first. and then we can readjust according to schedule.
> 
> We need a manager who is in charge and will send pms (maybe even emails) out to everyone, to get everything together, and follow up on the progress
> 
> ...


I can be the manager, I have no life I live on the forum. LOL.
Great ideas! I have a facebook account named "Teeney TheBetta" I know slightly depressing.. But I use it to connect with forum friends.. 
I need to find the name of the news paper first though before making a group. xD Or how about I just use LTB's suggestion to make it easy? xD

EDIT: Please add me, heres my FB lmk who you are ;p http://www.facebook.com/#!/teeney.thebetta


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I think I have a good idea.. With all of the "critique" threads I think we should have a "judge my fish" collum


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm not sure if we can bribe the mods to do this. But if we have just a newsletter section. 
On each page we can have a news piece and people can navigate by clicking the prev thread or next thread buttons XD


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

aokashi said:


> I'm not sure if we can bribe the mods to do this. But if we have just a newsletter section.
> On each page we can have a news piece and people can navigate by clicking the prev thread or next thread buttons XD


HEHHEHEHEHHEHEHEHEHE :-D
Well, Weve had I think 3 mods subscribed to this thread.... ;-)
*wink wink* sakura, olympia, DQ :-D


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Come on Mods, for Teeney? She's been through so much, pretty please? With bloodworms on top? Lol.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Come on Mods, for Teeney? She's been through so much, pretty please? With bloodworms on top? Lol.


Aww no not out of sympothy! But id love for it to happen!

Little betta fish replied to me, they are unable to participate, they said that if we wanted any articles to include that they would be more than happy to add in.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Me, too. 
Wait, I'm confused... Does LBF just want to add articles and that's it...?


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

wait, I'm lost, what has teeny been through?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Me, too.
> Wait, I'm confused... Does LBF just want to add articles and that's it...?


They said that on occasion if we would like an article theyd be glad to help. But they are unable to be part of the "Ask ___" thingy.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Can I just VM you? i


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Pogthefish said:


> wait, I'm lost, what has teeny been through?


I think shes talking about this  http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=112803


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I am confused.. Can you clarify what you are requesting?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

About this "Betta Article Section". You know the section "Betta Compatibility"? We wanted you to make a section for articles on Bettas. It's your choice, including the other Mods of course.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh alright. 
Well how would we control these articles? Can anyone just post whatever they want?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Well, I think Teeney can explain more clearly. After all, she came up with this anyway. I'm gonna ask her.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Alright, will see what she has to say.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Lol, I'll explain. Since I came up with the idea.

So I was thinking to have a "Newsletter" Section and each thread will be one article only. to view another article you would click "next thread". I just thought this would be a way to stop a picture overload >.>

The only way this will work is to not have posting.... >.> ...


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Well, "Previous Thread" and "Next Thread" are already options in all the sections, so that won't be a problem.
I am not sure about having a closed section though. Would comments be allowed on articles for discussion? Just trying to gather some more info...


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I thought of that too... any other ideas to work around the rigid forum system and maintain an ordered newsletter experience?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Comments should be allowed.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I think comments should be allowed, otherwise people would start threads about it in other sections.
Is there any other info you want to give?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

it should, but it will mess up the newsletter order  like real old stuff could be dug up...


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Hey. TTB. I was wondering if you had anything I could help you with in organizing this. Would love to be a part of this newsletter


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Think that's a loss we'll have to take.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

What about having an audition of who we need to make the articles? Like... Editors or other designer people. And then any of those people who have helped to make these articles, can make their own? I think this is confusing...


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Or(lightbulb!!!!!) we can sticky the Current issue. Then when it expires, unsticky them and let them float into the sea of old aritcles!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I think that's something you guys will have to sort out yourselves.
I'll bring it up but I can't make any promises.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Or(CFL bulb!!!!) 
we can sticky a list with links to the order of the current issue! and at the end of the posts have a next page, prev page link!!!!!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

OK. We'll think of more ideas and see if you're able to do them. Should we make a new thread or not?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I think we can work off this one


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Sure, OK.  So, who else do we need on the designing team? We got, the editor, graphic designer(?), and is Teeney the boss at this newpaper thing?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I got the posting format idea down... on a napkin


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Very... Creative!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

testing transparency









now.... how do I center that?
oh, and not official name, just needed a name to test


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

oO how did you do that?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

How do you guys do this... God, I suck at computers.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

OH this is what I was saying earlier when I was talking about the wrong thing!
In "Go advanced" after you post the photo, click it and click "Align Center"


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Lol, I'm trying to figure it out.....











*CONTENTS*
1- Letter from the editor
2- Planted betta tanks 
3- Betta diet 
4- Happy bettas 
]5- sad bettas 
6- Blah blah blah
​


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks olympia XD 
I found the code thingy
it's [ center] [/ center]
without the spaces

next test.... making it colorful!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Sorry XD this has some how became my test thread >.>
testing
D: curse that underline 
do these posts accept html and css codes?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Although this was mentioned a couple pages back, I said I could offer assistance to the 'Ask___ thing' if the question was related to wild betta species as I have personal experience with these.

I also said if an article about wild betta species such as breeding or general care was needed I could write one up. 

Hope that cleared things up.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Hey guys, sorry I fell asleep and let you guys drift off into confusion. Aokashi, youre brilliant! That's all I have to say! xD




Mo said:


> Hey. TTB. I was wondering if you had anything I could help you with in organizing this. Would love to be a part of this newsletter


I will vm you, Mo


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

LOL teeny! goto sleep! sweet dreams


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

aokashi said:


> LOL teeny! goto sleep! sweet dreams


Hahaha I'm not tired any more. Lol.
Okay so I know we're doing a test run, but I figured I'd at least make a schedule to go off of...? 

I figured myself and Alcemistnv as writers, would use Sunday-Thursday to gather all the contents for the paper, then LTB could edit on Friday, and Aokashi would have Saturday to design, I figured she could post it Sat. Or Sunday?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Sounds good! and it can be published monday!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

aokashi said:


> Sounds good! and it can be published monday!


Okay, and you're publishing it, right?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I think I can give the mods the main codes and one of them can stickie it for us


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Okay so heres what we have planned to include each issue other than basic articles...

-Poll
-Betta FAQ
-Betta Breeding with Mo (I'm discussing with Mo, not sure if he wants to do this every week or contribute in other/multiple ways)

Also, these things? Does it seem like too much in one edition to include all three?
-Betta of the week
-Beginner, average & Pro Photo contests
-Betta Art of the week

I would love to find someone that would be willing to write a story for the weekly issue. Any writers out there want to contribute or know someone that might?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Stories?! I'm in it to type it. I'm good at multitasking so can I make the story? What about CandiceMM with Heart Breaker? Amazing story and she's a poet so she'd be great for that as well! You know what, slash me out. Ask Candice!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

:O naughty kids! goto bed XD I'd be smacking my sister's bottom already. too bad your bottoms are too far out of my reach! 

Plan tomorrow! it's a public holiday  no one will be awake at this time even of you did PM them!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I guess so. :\ I can't sleep yet, though.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

aokashi said:


> :O naughty kids! goto bed XD I'd be smacking my sister's bottom already. too bad your bottoms are too far out of my reach!
> 
> Plan tomorrow! it's a public holiday  no one will be awake at this time even of you did PM them!


:rofl: hahaha funny 
Well Im not tired any more, and Im excited for this, okay? xDD


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> :rofl: hahaha funny
> Well Im not tired any more, and Im excited for this, okay? xDD


Lol
fine 
I'll be up for a while more


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Hahaha Aokashi I prove you wrong! (; hehe kids
CandiceMM replied and she said shed love to write a story for the newsletter and she's got a great idea for it! 

I think we should find 3 judges for photo contests each week. Anybody want to be a judge?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Woah there! since you're so awake, can you list what we have and who is doing that again? and alllll the sections we need?

edit: adding more... 
because more section = more people, and some people back out last minute  some probably wont be able to do it on a weekly basis. we can rotate some sections so that they can appear monthly too 

edit edit: oh and we need a name!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

aokashi said:


> Woah there! since you're so awake, can you list what we have and who is doing that again? and alllll the sections we need?
> 
> edit: adding more...
> because more section = more people, and some people back out last minute  some probably wont be able to do it on a weekly basis. we can rotate some sections so that they can appear monthly too
> ...


Good idea! Maybe we should get people to be fill ins for each position, so if someone can't do it one week we have a back up. I'm going to make a thread sometime today, maybe I can request any senior members that want to be fill ins and judges?

I think "The Betta Weekly" we will stick with.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Well off the top of my head
Hallyx is a cycling pro(filters and stuff)
Olympia is a water pro
OFL is an everythin pro
Mr V is a breeding pro( and hence tail tupe and everything else)
Aus and Mo and a few others are plant pros
We have plenty of rescue stories lying around the forum
Baby bettas have been a big subject recently too
Sakura8 is a sparky pro (just kidding, though she probably is) I think we an rely on her for medicinal advice.

Any one else...?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Haha I laughed @ the OFL is an everything pro 

I think inarevarie85 would be great as a photo judge. Is consider her pro. xD


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Haha I laughed @ the OFL is an everything pro
> 
> I think inarevarie85 would be great as a photo judge. Is consider her pro. xD


oooh good idea XD her photos are awesome  msg's photo was great too!

edit: we need a heater pro XD


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Positions:

Graphic designer: Aokashi
Editor: LebronTheBetta
Writers: TeeneyTheBetta; Alcemistnv
Story writer: CandiceMM
Photo Judges: **Need 3**
-- I'm VMing Mo, he would like to have a role not sure if he will just be a writer or what he has in mind. 

Newsletter Sections:

Betta of The week
Art of the week
Weekly poll
Photo contest
FAQ 
Story section (named whatever Candice chooses as her story title)
And of course the rest just random articles 

EDIT: I was thinking we'd have art judges, but I think we can use random.org to randomly select the art of the week and betta of the week


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

This looks so great Teeney!!! I am so excited to write the story!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

CandiceMM said:


> This looks so great Teeney!!! I am so excited to write the story!


Thanks! I'm so excited for this! I can't wait for your story!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Ask aus if she can write poems for us


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

Definitley want to be a part of this! I want to be a Journalist when I leave school, so this would be great opportunity for me to 'hone' my skills. If you have any spaces left, I'd be more than happy to write articles every week. I'd be happy to write general care sections, tank articles, betta news articles (something new and exciting in the betta world!) Or post up details about Betta's in Australia. Pretty Much anything!


EDIT: Just-re read, Betta of The Week sounds interesting... Is it still available?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Of course Magnum, Id love for you to be a writer. 
I had actually planned on doing the betta of the week and art of the week using random.org


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

> Of course Magnum, Id love for you to be a writer.
> I had actually planned on doing the betta of the week and art of the week using random.org



Yay! Thanks so so much! Maybe just PM me with the stuff you'd want me to write about, etc?Or put it up on here?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

http://prezi.com/
Prezi makes fantastic presentations. I use it all the time for school. You can add pictures and text, anything you want!! AND it's super easy to use.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I was just using prezi. xD

I'll volunteer be a photo judge.  I also think it'd be a good idea to have a product review section. I'd be happy to contribute to that!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> I was just using prezi. xD
> 
> I'll volunteer be a photo judge.  I also think it'd be a good idea to have a product review section. I'd be happy to contribute to that!


Thank you!  That is a great idea!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Maybe for the photo contest, you could have a panel of judges, and each judge scores each photo out of 10, and the photo with the highest score wins! ;D


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

We will not be having a section for articles, so you guys can expect to see it here in the beta chat section.

We still need 2 more photo judges.. Anyone?


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow, you guys have been busy, really planning it out, looking great, I love all the ideas coming out of this,, and all the topics that are being covered, I just had to go back and check the last 10 pages to catch up..Is there "Rescue of the Week" and things like that..I noticed that would be added in here somewhere..also if you need anymore help let me know..


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

lelei said:


> Wow, you guys have been busy, really planning it out, looking great, I love all the ideas coming out of this,, and all the topics that are being covered, I just had to go back and check the last 10 pages to catch up..Is there "Rescue of the Week" and things like that..I noticed that would be added in here somewhere..also if you need anymore help let me know..


Thanks! 
That is an excellent idea, maybe instead of having betta of the week, having rescue of the week. The non-rescues can still have a chance in the photo contest, there will be 3 winners per week. 
I will pass it by the others and see what they think


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

MEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMME plz plz olz plzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> We will not be having a section for articles, so you guys can expect to see it here in the beta chat section.
> 
> We still need 2 more photo judges.. Anyone?


Oh that is something I can do, if you still need someone;-)


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks guys! We now have all three photo judges- MaisyDawgThirteen, Perseusmom and Pogthefish.

We do however, have openings for fill-ins. Fill ins will be on stand by in case any of our contributors are unable to participate one week. Fill ins are needed for graphic design (preferably someone who is experienced in the field), as well as writing and editing.

Leilei, would you be interested as a fill in?  if so, is there a particular position you'd like to be a fill in for?


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Sure, I can do the writing, or the editing as a fill in


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Um.. I have a couple of ideas? Hope I'm not stepping on any toes...

Maybe you could add a "Betta on a Budget" tip section, and gather tips, tricks and crafts from forum members?

Or some craft or modification section with a couple of pictures and descriptions.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

MollyJean said:


> Um.. I have a couple of ideas? Hope I'm not stepping on any toes...
> 
> Maybe you could add a "Betta on a Budget" tip section, and gather tips, tricks and crafts from forum members?
> 
> Or some craft or modification section with a couple of pictures and descriptions.


Ooh that is a really great idea! I'd love to feature those leaf hammocks you made too, could you pm me the instructions and photos please? It will take me forever to find that thread you posted in lol sorry.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

teeneythebetta said:


> Ooh that is a really great idea! I'd love to feature those leaf hammocks you made too, could you pm me the instructions and photos please? It will take me forever to find that thread you posted in lol sorry.


Hah, yeah, I'll send it. I'm addicted to making toys for my betta, so would love to see a section like that.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

MollyJean said:


> Hah, yeah, I'll send it. I'm addicted to making toys for my betta, so would love to see a section like that.


Sure thing, feel free to lmk whenever you come across any DIY stuff


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

teeneythebetta said:


> Sure thing, feel free to lmk whenever you come across any DIY stuff


Will do. This is really a great idea, by the way!


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

AND we should have a classifieds section which shows pics of fish that need to be sold that are having trouble going, and old filters and heaters.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Oooooo! This is an awesome idea! I would love to be part of it of you have any positions available! I was also thinking, similar to some of the other members suggestions, that there could be like a DIY section in every issue or every second issue. With like crafts just about bettas or crafts for your bettas. Like how to draw them or make tank decor or just fun stuff like magnets or keychains!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

BlackberryBetta said:


> Oooooo! This is an awesome idea! I would love to be part of it of you have any positions available! I was also thinking, similar to some of the other members suggestions, that there could be like a DIY section in every issue or every second issue. With like crafts just about bettas or crafts for your bettas. Like how to draw them or make tank decor or just fun stuff like magnets or keychains!


Thanks! We have an updated thread here  http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=113045
The only positions remaining are fill ins- you'll read about it there ^


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

OOps sorry. I actually did read that thread. I would like to possibly be a fill -in if that's okay? Also if we are fill-ins are we allowed to submit art and pics and rescue stories and stuff? Thanks!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

BlackberryBetta said:


> OOps sorry. I actually did read that thread. I would like to possibly be a fill -in if that's okay? Also if we are fill-ins are we allowed to submit art and pics and rescue stories and stuff? Thanks!


Okay, I will mark you down as a fill in 
Yes, you may enter!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

What's a fill in...? 0.o


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> What's a fill in...? 0.o


They're members who will be on stand by in case someone on the team is unable to do their job, in case they're busy.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh, OK.  That's a good idea, it will help with any further absents of members.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Maybe cna I have an advice column? It really depends how the paper turns out, but like I always wanted to do one  Like not even always about fish stuff, but sorta liek teeny's problem, fish stuff that doesn't take a fish expert to answer. We can see but I always wanted to do it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

This is going to be separate from this forum, isn't it? A separate website?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

No, it will be posted each week in the betta chat section.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

Started writing my article! It's about the choosing the correct tank for your betta, and how to go about setting it up etc. etc. If you want me to change the article for a reason, that's fine too


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Thats a great one, magnum!


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Did you hear my idea?  Idk if it will fit in,but I really wanna try.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Yea pog that sounds good, we wanted to do an faq just didnt hav a plan yet


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Okay, I will mark you down as a fill in
> Yes, you may enter!


Teeney did you get mine in there..for Editing, and or Writing:-D


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

How about we have everyone write if they want to. we can always publish the articles in another issue or have it for back up  its good practice to plan for contents issues ahead of time.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Well mine would be a response to a submitted question, so for my first article, I will just ask for questions and write an example question. when do you need it by?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Good idea aokashi. and yes leilei i also invited u to the facebook group


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Yes pog we want to publish the first issue by monday sept 17. ccan u pm me ur stuff my wednesday sept. 12?


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Yep! def. If I don't have it in by the 10th, pm me to remind me, I might forget.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Something I wanted to add to the- if you have a "Spotlite" section,.and each week focus on something special..like an Anaversary with your betta, be it 6mos, or a Year..I think would be a highlight in the newspaper What do you think?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Aww lelei that is a cute idea


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

That sounds like a great idea! What a coincidinky... My 6 months anniversary with Lebron is this 23rd...  It's up to Teeney, and maybe another member should give it a go.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> That sounds like a great idea! What a coincidinky... My 6 months anniversary with Lebron is this 23rd...  It's up to Teeney, and maybe another member should give it a go.


 
YAyy for you and Lebron;-) Sammy and ours is in October, the day after my daughter turns 10 1/2 and Sapphires 3 mos anaversary is this month also on the 24th!!:-D


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you.  I have another idea, why don't we have an article about homemade treats or recipes for Bettas?  For special occasions... 
They grow up so fast. :')


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

The 9th would have been my 5 months with Teeney


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

You got her in April, right? It's great she's still alive, though. Not in the toilet. :')


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> You got her in April, right? It's great she's still alive, though. Not in the toilet. :')


Yes, you and Me and Teeney all came on in April;-) But you got Lebron in March?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yep. I told myself if my Betta would survive a month since I bought it, I would join this site.  And... He did! I read all the info first but I wasn't allowed to post back then... T-T


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Yep. I told myself if my Betta would survive a month since I bought it, I would join this site.  And... He did! I read all the info first but I wasn't allowed to post back then... T-T


I learned the basics on yahoo answers and asked a question on there trying to figure out how to make my filter current not as strong. Someone gave me a link to the water bottle baffle sticky and I found this place! :-D


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

That's neat! I just searched up "Betta Fish" and then I saw this site.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Me, too. I had my 3 year anniversary as a moderator on August 4th.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> Me, too. I had my 3 year anniversary as a moderator on August 4th.


Congrats  We all love having you on here as a mod!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you, Candice.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey guys!! Teeny is really busy at the moment so I have taken over the running of the newsletter!! 

Any photo contest entries can be sent to me! 

I also would like to add a couple more writers, if you are interested in joining the newsletter staff please PM with your ideas for articles and why you would like to join! Thanks all!!


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm blocked from facebook at the moment so I can't ask in the group, but I'm making an article which was originally about not changing the filter cartridge and cycling the tank, but is it okay if I do all about filters? Including carbon, cycling, and the nitrogen cycle?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Why are you blocked from facebook?


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

posted from school


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Pogthefish said:


> I'm blocked from facebook at the moment so I can't ask in the group, but I'm making an article which was originally about not changing the filter cartridge and cycling the tank, but is it okay if I do all about filters? Including carbon, cycling, and the nitrogen cycle?



I think thats a fabulous topic!


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Ok, but it is going to be kinda long, I am on the second page on word right now


----------

